# Crank Angle Sensor...



## SANS (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just a few questions about the crank angle sensor.
Does the crank angle sensor on an Auto and Manual 350Z sit in the same position? (same tooth)
Also on a G35 (which uses the same motor) does the crank angle sensor sit in the same place as a 350Z?

I ask because i had purchased an Auto VQ35DE engine but i dont know which vehicle it is from and we are suspecting the the crank angle sensor is not reading the flywheel correctly maybe due to the fact that it sits in some other position and maybe a tooth of or something...

Thanx Sans


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SANS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a few questions about the crank angle sensor.
> Does the crank angle sensor on an Auto and Manual 350Z sit in the same position? (same tooth)
> ...


I doubt that is your problem. Are you going from a manual to a auto? If so there is a separate ecu that manages the auto tranny that you need to get a hold of at least that is how it works on the z32.


----------



## SANS (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi,

My car is a manual 350z but i replaced the *engine* with 1 from an auto car. do you still need a different ecu? an engine is an engine from the way i think of it and the ecu cannot tell if its an engine from an auto or manual... can it?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

_(edit)_
_You're right a engine is a engine put remember the Automatic is controled by a seperate ecu just for the Auto. _

I think the cams are different between the two engines. I would think a re programing and a G35 ecu would need to be swapped into you Z33 with G35 engine. The other question I would bring up is if the ECU harness would fit a G35 ecu? 

Sorry I could not help out much but I'm sure one of the Z or G guys will chime in.


----------

